# XM to go to 150 channels in Spring



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

somebody said that will be new channels and programming in the Spring - too much, it seems, for available channel capacity. I can only guess that they are planning on increasing capacity at such point.

Any educated speculation out there?

I thought 100 channels is the limit.


----------



## HornHonker (Jun 15, 2002)

I would guess the limit is when customers complain that the sound quality is nolonger worth paying for...

We really don't need a "We have more channels than the competition" mindset.


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

Until XM says something, I think its just speculation.


----------

